# Regelung mit mehreren Istwerten



## Ryan (6 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Gehäuse in dem an 4 Stellen die Temperatur gemessen wird. Die Differenz zwischen allen Punkten darf höchsten +/- 3 °C betragen.

Wie gehe ich da am besten vor ? Ein Regler mit 4 Istwerten ? Oder 4 Regler ?

Jemand eine Tipp für mich !!!

Besten Dank im Vorraus !


----------



## MSB (6 März 2006)

Ein wenig mehr Informationen wären schon hilfreich,

wie kannst du die Temperatur an den 4 Punkten beeinflussen?

Hast du 4 Lüfter oder ähnliches, oder einen Lüfter der siche auf alle 4 Punkte auswirtkt oder ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ryan (6 März 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe eine Lampe die als Wärmequelle dient, aber nicht regelbar ist. 

Dann einen Lüfter der Frischluft hinzufügen kann und einen Lüfter der Luft absaugt. Diese beiden Lüfter sind regelbar.


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2006)

Mal ehrlich, ist das eine reale Aufgabe oder hat sich das ein hochkreativer Lehrer/Dozent/Prof. ausgedacht?


----------



## Zottel (6 März 2006)

Sofern du es nicht mißverständlich formuliert hast, ist dir der absolute Wert der Temperaturen egal, nur die Differenz zählt?
Und wenn du einen Lüfter laufen läßt, kannst du dann überhaupt diese Differenz *positiv* beeinflussen?
Wenn eine Meßstelle mehr im Luftstrom liegt, wird sie doch stärker gekühlt.

Ansonsten kannst du zei Regler nehmen, da du 2 Lüfter stellen kannst. Wenn es hier wirklich nur um Differenzen geht, sind deine Istwerte nicht Temperaturen, sondern Temperaturdifferenzen. Sinnvollerweise die Differenz desjenigen Meßstellen-Paares, auf die der Lüfter die größte Wirkung hat.


----------



## Ryan (6 März 2006)

Also das ist schon eine reale Aufgabe, die so sogar in einer Norm (E 2189) steht.

Die Temperatur im inneren des Gehäuses muss 50°C +/- 3°C betragen. Die Messstellen selber dürfen Untereinander eben nur +/- 3°C voneinander abweichen. 

Durch die Maße des Gehäuses und die Auswahl der richtigen Lampe (alles in der Norm vorgegeben) denke ich mal wird die Temperatur nur gering schwanken.

Besten Dank für die Antworten !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2006)

Hallo Ryan,

ich schätze mal, es wird schwierig werden. Du hast nichts, mit dem du die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den Messpunkten beeinflussen kannst. Ich würde aus allen vier Punkten den Mittelwert berechnen und diesen als Istwert verwenden. Die Temperaturdifferenz könnte man lediglich überwachen und ggf. einen Alarm oder eine Störung auslösen. Wie darf man sich das Gerät denn vorstellen? Gibt es weitere Wärmequellen im Innern? Sitzen die Fühler in "luftstrom-versteckten" Ecken?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (6 März 2006)

Ryan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Temperatur im inneren des Gehäuses muss 50°C +/- 3°C betragen. Die Messstellen selber dürfen Untereinander eben nur +/- 3°C voneinander abweichen.


 
ich schätze mal du hast die aufgabe falsch verstanden.

die differenz zwischen den messpunkten entspricht genau der toleranz der solltemperatur von 50 grad.

somit sind diese differenzen uninteressant solange du alle 4 temperaturen im toleranzband der 50° +/-3° hälst.
(sie weichen dann zwangsläufig nur maximal +/-3° ab)


jetzt wäre geometrie des gehäuses und die position und leistung der kühl und heizelemente interessant um herauszufinden ob du damit die temperaturen einzeln beinflussen kannst.

ansonsten würde ich auch die lösung von onkel dagobert nehmen und den mittelwert als istwert nehmen.

oder sollst du mit den 4 fühlern vieleicht nur eine redundanz erreichen und zb. einen defekten fühler erkennen wenn er stark von den anderen abweicht?


deine heizung (lampe) kannst du über pwm auch regeln...
pwm = pulsweitenmodulation.
das bedeutet du gibst die leistung über unterschiedliche puls-/ pausenzeiten vor...

bist du sicher das ein lüfter bläst und einer saugt?


beschreibe die sache doch bitte mal genauer.

wie groß ist das ding?
ist es ein einfacher schrank oder was komplizierteres?

markus


----------



## Ryan (7 März 2006)

Hi,

also die Lampe kann ich nicht regeln, da es sich um einen Hochdruckstrahler handelt. Ich habe auch mit dem Hersteller gesprochen, keine Chance. Diese Lampe benötigt eine Vorlaufzeit von etwa 3-4 Minuten, also kann ich sie auch nicht ständig ein- und ausschalten.

Unter folgendem Link sieht man in etwa (leichte Abweichungen) den Aufbau:
http://irc.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/images/ctus/ctu28/fig3-e.jpg
Die Kantenmasse liegen bei 560mm, es gibt nur eine Wärmequelle (die Lampe) und zwei Kühlbleche die mit einer Konstanten Leistung kühlen.

Bei den Lüftern bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Wie man in der Zeichnung sieht befinden sich dort nur ein Lüfter unterhalb und oben hat die Kiste ein 70mm Loch. Ich dachte mir aber um die ganze Sache besser zu regeln wäre ein zweiter Lüfter sicher vorteilhaft.

In der Norm steht ausdrücklich das die Differenz zwischen jeweils zwei Messpunkten maximal +/- 3°C betragen darf.

Grüße,
Bryan


----------



## Bluescreener (8 März 2006)

Also wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe würde ich versuchen das Problem so zu lösen:

1)Die Lampe brennt durchgängig.
2)Der Lüfter immer Inneren des Kastens wälzt die Luft im innerern des Kasten     um, und sorgt so für eine homogene Luftverteilung von +/- 3°C(dabei ist die   Frage ob eine Regelung überhaupt nötig ist, meiner Meinung NEIN, läuft einfach durch)
3)Wenn du oben in der 70mm Öffnung einen zweiten Lüfter verbaust, dann        sorgt dieser für eine "Gesamtinnentemperatur" von 50 +/- 3°C. Aber auch hier reicht evtl. eine Zweipunktregelung. Dabei würde ich (wenn Punkt 2 erfüllt !!!) den Mittelwert der 4 Messpunkte verwenden.


Oder lieg ich da falsch ?

vG
Bluescreener


----------



## Werner54 (9 März 2006)

*Regelungsvorschlag*

@Ryan

eigentlich sollte hier eine Zweipunktregelung schon recht brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern:

1. Mit den 4 Fühlern Min- und Max- Temperaturen bilden.
2. Wenn Min- Temperatur zu kalt => Lüfter aus.
3. Wenn Max- Temperatur zu warm => Lüfter ein.

Bei stufenloser Regelung würde ich mal die durchschnittliche Temperatur nehmen, entweder zwischen allen Fühlern oder nur zwischen Min und Max.


----------



## Ryan (9 März 2006)

Hi,

eure Vorschläge hören sich recht gut an. Ich denke mal am einfachsten ist es, wenn ich das ganze mal probieren. Ich habe jetzt zumindest ein Ansatzpunkt wie ich das ganz angehen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ! 

Grüße,
Bryan


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

*Der Theoretiker würde dich in den Zustandsraum verweisen*

x' = A*x + B*u
y = C*x + D*u

Mit: 
x'=dx/dt
x=Zustandsvariablen
A=Systemmatrix
B=Einfluss der Stellgrößen auf die Zustandsvariablen
u=Stellgrößen
C=Beobachtungsmatrix
D=Durchschaltmatrix

Wäre das System linear müsstest Du einfach in das Lehrbuch z.B.
"Grundlagen der Regelungstechnik" F.Dörrscheid/W.Latzel / B.G. Teubner Stuttgart schauen.

Durch die Nichtlinearität kann man aber keine geschlossene Lösung für
die Differentialgleichung im Zustandsraum mehr angeben.

Es ist aber zu prüfen, ob eine hinreichende Genauigkeit bei einer Linearisierung um den Arbeitspunkt möglich ist.

Ansonsten lohnt es sich auf Seite 287 ff.
"Entwurf mehrschleifiger Regelkreise" nachzusehen,
da wird auch die Kaskadenregelung beschrieben.


----------

